# dreary day



## squatting dog (Feb 15, 2019)

So I thought I'd go out and take some updated pictures of the old homestead. I already have lots of pics in summer with bright blue skies, but realized I don't have many taken on not so beautiful days. 
Here's one taken with naked trees. 
What about you folks? are most of your pics taken during nice weather?


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 15, 2019)

I don't take many pictures, but here are some at my condo community. I wish I had your place....all on one floor.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 15, 2019)

Nice place SD 

yes I suppose most of my pics are taken in nice weather... but I do take a lot in winter too...

yesterday I took a whole load of photos. We went into the  city, and rode the cable car 300 feet above the Thames and then took a boat ride down the Thames, passing under and alongside many the sightseeing spots ( tower of London, Millennium Dome, Tower bridge, London bride etc) ...Most of which we've visited before  but many we haven't, so given we only live 20 miles from the city, this was our first trip on the cable cars,..and we couldn't have chosen a more beautiful day for it..


----------



## squatting dog (Feb 15, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> I don't take many pictures, but here are some at my condo community. I wish I had your place....all on one floor.



 yes, as I get older, I hate climbing stairs.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 15, 2019)

Nice house you have there SD, what are the signs in front, something about dogs?  I don't take a lot of pictures, but have taken quite a few in winter months.  This is the most recent taken of my dog peeking in the back porch.


----------



## Keesha (Feb 15, 2019)

Your  place is beautiful RaddishRose and SD.
No not all my pictures have perfect picture taking weather. Lately it has been dark and somewhat dreary. Please excuse the sideways pictures.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Feb 16, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> Nice place SD
> 
> yes I suppose most of my pics are taken in nice weather... but I do take a lot in winter too...
> 
> ...



Hi hollydolly,thanks for sharing your pictures of London, I have a better idea what the city looks like especially when its not raining.
You certainly had a beautiful day to go be a 'tourist' Sue


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 16, 2019)

Keesha said:


> . Please excuse the sideways pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




fixed it





Oh, and....






Reminds me of an old man with his hands tucked in his coat

Love that gorgeous greenhoue


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 16, 2019)

squatting dog said:


> What about you folks? are most of your pics taken during nice weather?



Define 'nice'


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 16, 2019)

SeaBreeze said:


> Nice house you have there SD,* what are the signs in front, something about dogs?  *I don't take a lot of pictures, but have taken quite a few in winter months.  This is the most recent taken of my dog peeking in the back porch.



Sorry, I must play

My imagination on the sign verbiage goes here;








He looks like he's thinking-


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 16, 2019)

LOL, how cute Gary!


----------



## Keesha (Feb 16, 2019)

:lofl Gary 

Beautiful pics Hollydolly. It looks like a wonderful fun day you had. :love_heart:


----------



## squatting dog (Feb 16, 2019)

beautiful pics everyone. I love seeing different spots. 
Sea Breeze, Although I like Gary's version better, I'm afraid the signs are pretty tame. One says to please keep the gate closed, and the other says dog's running loose, enter at your own risk. Funny because that sign has been there since I had to babysit my daughters 5 pit bulls. :holymoly:I don't think the ankle biter's are quite as scary.


----------

